# Reining or Cowhorse saddle?



## Lopin N Paint

I'm looking into purchasing a new saddle. Eventually I plan to show LOCAL small reining shows maybe and also enter some cow horse clinics which would be little learning how to cut in a very baby kinda way haha. 

-I ride everyday. 
-I want MADE IN THE USA.
-I only want one saddle, I don't do the work saddle and show saddle thing :lol:

Anyone have any ideas on if I should look at a cowhorse or reining saddle? And brand ideas? I like continental saddlery saddles but maybe someone knows a better brand?


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

Cow Horse Saddles and Reining Saddles are not hugely different, some makers have shorter Horns on their Reining Saddle than a Cow Horse, but not all brands do. Some Cutting Saddle are similar to both in many ways.

It depends on the Manufacture, IMO

Since they are non-sanctioned shows, I would go with whichever fits you, the Horse and your budget 


.


----------



## COWCHICK77

I like the Bob's cowhorse saddles.

How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## Lopin N Paint

Under $3000 would be nice.... But if its made I. The USA and a good quality last me a life time deal I'd go over, 

I forgot to mention, I'm 4 foot 11 so likely I would need a custom job or a used saddle with short fendes. I like a 15 1/2 seat.


----------



## COWCHICK77

Did you look at SouthernTrailsGA website he has posted in his signature? I just looked, they look real nice!


----------



## Muppetgirl

Note: the horn on a cow horse saddle is a PITA when you are trying to rein, it's high and it gets in the way. Just a note


----------



## Lopin N Paint

Muppetgirl said:


> Note: the horn on a cow horse saddle is a PITA when you are trying to rein, it's high and it gets in the way. Just a note


That's what I was thinking... The cow stuff I plan on doing would be beginner cow clinics so I'm thinking I might be fine with a little horn?


----------



## Lopin N Paint

COWCHICK77 said:


> Did you look at SouthernTrailsGA website he has posted in his signature? I just looked, they look real nice!


Looking at them right now! Lol


----------



## kewpalace

I have a Todd Jey Ranch Cutter that I use for Reined Cowhorse. I use it to school and show in. I really like it. It's custom and he will do what you want in a saddle. Very reasonble.


----------



## Lopin N Paint

Thanks everyone. I'm so torn between style, color, and stuff I might put this off a while.  I need a saddle warehouse so I can try 100 out and see what I like lol


----------



## SorrelHorse

I have a Billy Cook that I love. It's nothing fancy but it's one of the few saddles I can slide comfortably in (even though I'm not reining anymore). I'm picky about saddles.

Continental is a good brand too IMO. Never owned one, but my trainer had one I rode her horses in for awhile that was comfy.


----------



## Lopin N Paint

SorrelHorse said:


> I have a Billy Cook that I love. It's nothing fancy but it's one of the few saddles I can slide comfortably in (even though I'm not reining anymore). I'm picky about saddles.
> 
> Continental is a good brand too IMO. Never owned one, but my trainer had one I rode her horses in for awhile that was comfy.


My trainer bought a billy cook and says the same thing, but the everyone else bought billy cooks so I thought I'd try something different.

Contenental Saddlery offers some sorta test drive for thier saddles... So I might call them and talk to them about it... I wonder if I could have them send me out a saddle, and if I like it could I just buy it then? Lol


----------



## franknbeans

Well......after much searching and having several saddles myself, I have found that only a saddle with a "narrow twist" will work for me. Something to consider, IMO. I bought a used Bob's custom KR reiner (they have the narrow twist, as does the Lady reiner) and I love it. My best friend rides in a Duane Latimer (also a Bobs) but, I have no idea if that tree is a narrow twist also. I can tell you it is really popular among women. I have also ridden in a Continental-it was Ok, no comparison to the Bobs, and I owned both a Custom Leddy (which was GORGEOUS, but made my hips hurt since it was not a narrow twist) and a Rocking R, which, honestly was my first reiner and I really liked it. Good Bob's with the narrow twist (one of the ones I named above) can be hard to find, but they also hold their value. My Rocking R did too. You WILL lose value if you shorten the leathers.....But, at your height, you probably do not have a choice.

Actually-if you call Tony at Cowdog Saddles-he is really helpful and can tell you which ones may work for you.


----------



## drkate

I've got two reining saddles, a Dale Chavez and a Pard's Versatility. Both are nice saddles, the chavez is fancier looking, more tooling and bling, but the pard's is the most comfortable saddle I've ridden in.


----------



## Saddlebag

I wonder how so many of us managed to use the saddle we had to do everything, instead of specialty saddles. I barrel raced, trail rode, showed western pleasure, played at cutting cattle all in my roping saddle.


----------



## SlideStop

I loved my trainer's tex tan imperial reiner! Right now I'm riding in a Bob's, very comfy! I've never ridden in a continental but HOLY GUACAMOLE, they are BEAUTIFUL without being over the top. I follow their FB page and I drool when I see them. One day I will have enough shekels to buy one of my own.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans

I tried a TexTan-hated it. Maybe because it was new? Seemed stiff, stirrups weren't turned-just uncomfortable to me.


----------



## SlideStop

franknbeans said:


> I tried a TexTan-hated it. Maybe because it was new? Seemed stiff, stirrups weren't turned-just uncomfortable to me.


Yeah, I think the textan I rode is was really "well loved", but no where near as broken in as the Bob's was.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lopin N Paint

franknbeans said:


> Well......after much searching and having several saddles myself, I have found that only a saddle with a "narrow twist" will work for me. Something to consider, IMO. I bought a used Bob's custom KR reiner (they have the narrow twist, as does the Lady reiner) and I love it. My best friend rides in a Duane Latimer (also a Bobs) but, I have no idea if that tree is a narrow twist also. I can tell you it is really popular among women. I have also ridden in a Continental-it was Ok, no comparison to the Bobs, and I owned both a Custom Leddy (which was GORGEOUS, but made my hips hurt since it was not a narrow twist) and a Rocking R, which, honestly was my first reiner and I really liked it. Good Bob's with the narrow twist (one of the ones I named above) can be hard to find, but they also hold their value. My Rocking R did too. You WILL lose value if you shorten the leathers.....But, at your height, you probably do not have a choice.
> 
> Actually-if you call Tony at Cowdog Saddles-he is really helpful and can tell you which ones may work for you.



Thanks for sharing your experience. 

I've heard super great thing about Bobs. It sounds like they are worth the extra cash and I might be happiest in the end by going that way. 

I hate to shorten the stirrups but I'm not looking at resale value, if I spend that much money on a saddle it's getting buried with me. :lol: but in all honestly I can't be the only short kid riding. 

I like your comments about a narrow twist, I never thought about it. I'm a little heavy right now (going 130lbs... I just had my first child and I'm having difficulty getting the weight off :-( ) but when I was riding everyday before I got pregnant I went 96lbs on average. I wonder if I would notice a difference? So far I ride in other saddles and feel fine. Other than 90% of them I have to ride without stirrups or stirrups that are too long. :lol:


----------



## Lopin N Paint

SlideStop said:


> I loved my trainer's tex tan imperial reiner! Right now I'm riding in a Bob's, very comfy! I've never ridden in a continental but HOLY GUACAMOLE, they are BEAUTIFUL without being over the top. I follow their FB page and I drool when I see them. One day I will have enough shekels to buy one of my own.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I had a real old Saddlesmith that I just LOVED but sold it when I sold my one QH. I think it's probably like the Tex Tan, finding a good one now a days will be real tough. Both companies are putting out product that I no longer care for now. Just not the quality they once were.


----------



## Lopin N Paint

Just ordered myself a saddle from Continental Saddlery! Whohooo! They were AMAZING to work with. Oliver asked me a ton of stuff I never even considered. I give them a 10 outa 10 on costomer sevice right now. I cannot wait to get it. I also got it with the Don Orrell stirrups they just looked tooo nice to pass up. 

I rode in a Bobs Lady Reiner and a Continental and I preferred the later. This was just my personal preference and I suggest everyone take the time and effort to come to their own conclusions! 

Now the wait begins! :lol:


----------



## franknbeans

Congrats! We will want pics when you get it, you know......


----------



## Lopin N Paint

franknbeans said:


> Congrats! We will want pics when you get it, you know......


Of course!


----------



## Lopin N Paint

My saddle shipped and will be here by the weekend yay!!!


----------



## Lopin N Paint

*Very Happy*

Super super super quality. 

I love this saddle. Its by far the best saddle I ever rode in! 
It fits me and my horse like a glove!

Jasper has bucked for the first 10 minutes (on the ground/being lunged) since I bought him. He has vet checked fine, and has bucked in a few different saddles that seemed to fit just fine. He sleeps through tacking up, and walks zombie like to the arena (which is a good walk) so he isnt worried about the saddle or girthing parts... I was told its just him playing, being goofy, and that hancock horses are notorious for being buckers.

However He hasnt bucked with this saddle on him yet!  A VERY good thing!


----------



## SlideStop

Continental?? I'm jealous!! I LOVEEEEE their saddles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lopin N Paint

SlideStop said:


> Continental?? I'm jealous!! I LOVEEEEE their saddles.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yup; cost more than the horse it sits on. Lol. I wasnt sure, but now I'm a believer it was WAAAAYYYY worth it! 

My goal: That one day my horse and I can ride this thing through a pattern. :lol:
But I doubt it, my horse isnt really bred for the game... but one can hope.

My next saddle will be another one... but with some more silver! Im already saving!


----------



## Lopin N Paint

Im really happpy I went with the Don Orrell stirrups. They themselves are amazing quality and provide a really close contact feeling.


----------



## SlideStop

Hah. I'm very into investing in quality! You may have the saddle for 20 more years. I'd rather invest in something that will keep my horse comfortable and my booty happy then cutting the corners. When I finally get my horse thats where my tax return check will go!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lopin N Paint

SlideStop said:


> Hah. I'm very into investing in quality! You may have the saddle for 20 more years. I'd rather invest in something that will keep my horse comfortable and my booty happy then cutting the corners. When I finally get my horse thats where my tax return check will go!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well I can attest to their customer service and quality. its amazing all around! 

I hope Jasper will fill my expectations for it!


----------



## Cynical25

Lovely saddle!!! I've got my quotes from Continental, just need the $ to cover it....


----------



## darkiss4428

abbeta has hardy synthetic saddles i've had mine almost 10 years with a LOT of miles on it and it still looks like the day i bought it i have a 15inch round skirt but they have many sizes and styles


----------

